# Anyone Reccomend A Sekonda



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi again,

I want to add a Sekonda to my group of Soviets to put a British angle on the collection.

I have started looking in all the usual places and unlike most watches there are no identifying names or styles to look for.

So, over to you. Can you reccomend a good Sekonda model ,either dress watch or general use, and if possible a pictute or two so I know what to look for. Im after one from the 80s - 90s nothing too new.

Many thanks as usual.

Richard.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I want to add a Sekonda to my group of Soviets to put a British angle on the collection.
> 
> ...


Richard,

For a dress watch/office watch I am a great fan of the slim 23 jewel Luch. Most of mine are badged sekonda and come in several face colours/case metals. Slim, light and very accurate.










Julian (L)

ebay item 380081868546


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

It depends on what style of watch floats your boat, and what sort of funds you want to commit, The choice of styles is massive, so it's a case of trawling through ebay and seeing what takes your fancy

They do a really nice sought after vintage Chrono - see Jasons post

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...&hl=sekonda

I have 2 Sekondas

By far the nicest is a manual alarm

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...&hl=sekonda

The other one is a quartz lunar that gets nil wrist time, the "style" (cough) is all over the place and quite frankly it doesn't hold a great deal of appeal to me. The blobs you see around the X is rain, but it might well be tears .


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Richard,

I have some photocopies of Sekonda catalogues from the late 1960s ( courtesy of Mach from whom I bought a nice Sekonda ) that you may find of interest/useful in your search.

PM me if you would like me to post copies to you. I'll post a pic. of the watch when I have a mo.

cheers

Johnny


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Johnny M,

That would be great thanks. Unable to PM as yet, low count. My email is rich dot rolfe at ntlworld dot com. Many thanks and I'll email you my address.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I was going to say roughly what Julian said - the Sekonda badged Luch are a nice watch and not at silly money, two versions, slim and bl**dy slim :lol:

The really slim watch is very dressy in most dial versions, and really is (for a mechanical watch of that era) very thin indeed, ideal for under a shirt cuff. :yes: Always ask how slim before bidding if you see one on the bay, there are two movements and cases that look pretty much the same in photos! The very slim one (ISTR) is the 2209 movement at 3mm thick - now that's skinny! :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These are rather nice...

*Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring) circa 1980s*










*Sekonda, Raketa cal.2609 19 Jewels, c.1980s*










& this which I recently bought off Jason B)

*Sekonda, Poljot 3017 19 Jewels circa 1965/6*


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I can only recommend 3017 based chronos..... well worth it....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> These are rather nice...
> 
> *Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring) circa 1980s*


*WOooOOH h34r: Spookyville ! *







*  *

*You post this picture, and Mrs Mel comes in this afternoon with a plastic bag full of old watches she's collected from her wee line dance club (I tart them up and sell them on the bay or wherever - dosh goes to CHAS, Children's Hospice Association Scotland) and what's in amongst the usual crop of Limit, Revu and other blingy quartz stuff but the exact same as this except in Gold! Give it a shake and off it goes! Think I'll be keeping this one and putting a donation in myself! Oh :yes:*


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These are rather nice...
> ...


*Yup, can't recommend these enough, along with the Luch that Julian's suggested. I've got three of the above ones - they contain Slava movements with double mainspring barrels which make them pretty damn accurate. They're nice, weighty pieces and can take a knock or two.*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my favourite Sekondas, ...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> I can only recommend 3017 based chronos..... well worth it....


got for my 18th birthday from my mam many years ago still have it,I'm 50 next year don't know what i might receive










bowie


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > These are rather nice...
> ...


*These were all over the carboots a few years back, and I bought those that I found.... excellent value watches... still got a few...*


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

chris l said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


*Thats it....decided. I'm going for the Sekonda Automatic Slava as in Mel's and Chris l's examples as above and the ultra slim dress watch. Tried for the chrono on ebay yesterday, not suprisingly it went for over Â£100.*

*Still very wary of ebay, although there are many examples of the above, but initially I'll start on the forum with a 'wanted'.*

*Thanks for all your help and great advice and hopefully will be able to post a couple of aquisitions soon.  *


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

...I'll have to give the 'wanted' forum a miss for now...not enough posts as yet







Is it 50 posts I need, will have to read up on the guidelines.

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Fray Bentos said:


> Thats it....decided. I'm going for the Sekonda Automatic Slava as in Mel's and Chris l's examples as above and the ultra slim dress watch. Tried for the chrono on ebay yesterday, not suprisingly it went for over Â£100.


Good choices.... And could everyone please stop gratuitously posting pics of their Strelas all over the place, please? I missed out on the one on the bay by just 2 quid last night :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Thats it....decided. I'm going for the Sekonda Automatic Slava as in Mel's and Chris l's examples as above and the ultra slim dress watch. Tried for the chrono on ebay yesterday, not suprisingly it went for over Â£100.


Another one for you to consider if you fancy getting a real _buzz _out of your watch 

*Sekonda Alarm, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels c.1980s?*


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Black and gold. I missed out on it by Â£12! Fortunately I have one already that I might just post out of spite! :tongue2:

Good hunting, they are worth it.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Johnny M said:


> Richard,
> 
> I have some photocopies of Sekonda catalogues from the late 1960s ( courtesy of Mach from whom I bought a nice Sekonda ) that you may find of interest/useful in your search.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Johnny, received the photocopies of the Sekonda catalogue, most useful. Thanks for taking the time to copy and send them.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## edcm (Dec 3, 2008)

bowie said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > I can only recommend 3017 based chronos..... well worth it....
> ...


Wow I had that watch as a teenager, but it was stolen at swimming baths, I think the LED digitals were just comming in then so I got one of those as a replacement

Eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

edcm said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > Xantiagib said:
> ...


Very nice one ,ive lusted after the vintage ones ,quality though there no mechanicl handwounds one around that im aware :huh:


----------

